# Additional observational data



## honkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Just thought I would share what I have learned so far for future skeeter pee makers... I feel like if we enjoy something we should help each other out.
I made a 6 gallon batch without a starter. I rehydrated 3 packets of EC-1118 and scaled the rest of the original recipe for 6 gallons. It took 17 days to get down to .996 from 1.070. Fermented from 1.070 to dry without racking from bucket. I racket to a 6 gallon better bottle and I added the K-Meta, sorbate, and sparkaloid 5 hours ago. It is already noticeably clearer with about a half an inch of sediment at the bottom. I had a few glasses left over and I added sugar to each glass and have drank them. They are quite delicious and the rest of the batch will be better when the rest of the yeast falls out.

Just thought I would add to the data that has already been collected and this is what I have found.


----------



## Catfish (Apr 5, 2011)

I had planned on making a starter with 1 packet of EC1118. I see you used 3....Is it better to use more? Seems like most people on here have had good luck with just one. Also wondering if it normally takes over 2 weeks for this stuff to ferment? I thought I had read different.


----------



## honkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Catfish said:


> I had planned on making a starter with 1 packet of EC1118. I see you used 3....Is it better to use more? Seems like most people on here have had good luck with just one. Also wondering if it normally takes over 2 weeks for this stuff to ferment? I thought I had read different.



If you make a starter, I am sure you could use less packets. I was in a hurry and I wanted to pitch plenty of yeast. What matters is how many yeast cells you have. If you make a good starter, you can probably get it to ferment faster. When I get back from my summer tour in august, i will use a whole slurry and I am sure it will ferment faster. I have some people say they have had it ferment dry in one week.


----------



## shen (Apr 5, 2011)

I started mine from a slurry on Mar. 23rd, kept it at 73 degrees, I'm on day 13 and it's still fermenting. I thought it would have been done by now. Strictly an observation, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 6, 2011)

Catfish said:


> I had planned on making a starter with 1 packet of EC1118. I see you used 3....Is it better to use more? Seems like most people on here have had good luck with just one. Also wondering if it normally takes over 2 weeks for this stuff to ferment? I thought I had read different.



I get a variety of outcomes based on the lemon, the yeast, and temp. I've had batches finish in less than a week while others plug along for a month. The 32 gallon batch I have going now has been going for 31 days; but I'm fermenting in the basement at 60*. It's almost done.


----------



## lloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

that's got to be a skeeter pee Record (a 32 gallon Batch)!


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I get a variety of outcomes based on the lemon, the yeast, and temp. I've had batches finish in less than a week while others plug along for a month. The 32 gallon batch I have going now has been going for 31 days; but I'm fermenting in the basement at 60*. It's almost done.



Dang, you must have a heck of a primary bucket..... lol


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> The 32 gallon batch.



It's called a "BATHTUB"


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 6, 2011)

Griff said:


> Dang, you must have a heck of a primary bucket..... lol



Rubbermaid Brute filled to the brim (almost). I had a cotton sheet over the top and I had to keep it stretched tight so that it wouldn't touch the must. The sheet still got wet because the "fizzy" surface would shoot a tiny mist of Pee up onto the sheet. Needless to say, I had to wash my Pee soaked sheets a couple of times that week.




Don't tell anyone, I don't want that quote going public.


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Rubbermaid Brute filled to the brim (almost). I had a cotton sheet over the top and I had to keep it stretched tight so that it wouldn't touch the must. The sheet still got wet because the "fizzy" surface would shoot a tiny mist of Pee up onto the sheet. Needless to say, I had to wash my Pee soaked sheets a couple of times that week.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone, I don't want that quote going public.



Sure it was SP, we believe ya!  But of course we won't tell anybody, we promise ...... ::


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 27, 2011)

Just tried my SP I started on 5/23 and it tastes amazing, got it under 1.050 and added my last bottle of lemon juice....2 things 1) I did not add the tannin and I still have the tanginess to it, albeit not as tangy as say the mike's hard; and 2) I have a slight rotten egg smell coming off the must.....are these 2 things normal?


----------



## Catfish (May 27, 2011)

The tangy taste will be there until you add the sugar. Normal.


With the smell, I've had 2 of my 4 batches smell really bad. I had to splash rack them 3 or 4 times and the smell eventually went away. Maybe If I didn't splash rack the smell would of still went away? But I don't know. I blame the smell on too high of fermenting temperature. The ones I used the brew belt on had that smell. The ones without the brew belt didn't.


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 29, 2011)

I get the splash racking and have done it once, but with the temperature this batch has been in my basement at a consistent 63-65 degrees


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 30, 2011)

It sounds like your ferment temp is no the problem. Your yeast may be stressed for other reasons. I would whip it up some to get some good O2 in there. What yeast did you use? Some yeasts are more prone to H2S problems than others. Did you use both nutrient and energizer in your batch?


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 30, 2011)

I used a slurry from an active ferment in my blueberry/pom. I used both energizer and nutrient. Also my SG reading has been flatlined at about 1.045 for a 2 days now after a rocket start. I do see signs of a still active ferment (bubbles, crackling, foaming on top), is this normal after the addition of the last bottle of lemon juice?


----------

